# Lady`s Sportybag



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

Hey,

ich bin auf der Suche nach der ultimativen MTB-Sporttasche. Eine, in die man den ganzen Radkrempel reinschmeißen kann, den Frau so zum Rennen (RTF) benötigt: Schuhe, Helm, Protektoren, Duschkrams, Wimperntusche  Natürlich alles auch etwas sortierfähig. Also `n Seesack wäre suboptimal! Schick aussehen ist sowieso pflicht. 

Was habt ihr denn so für Sporttaschen?


----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

keine ... kommt alles in nen grossen rucksack - dann muss ich halt wühlen , bis ich  alles gefnden hab . am besten : ausschütten und rauskramen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (25. September 2010)

VAUDE Reise-/ und Sporttasche


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2010)

die schaut gut aus, fürs Fitnessstudio habe ich mir gerade eine kleine Vaude-Tasche gekauft, die echt durchdacht ist 
Größere Taschen haben selten genug Teilungen/Fächer... Meine größere Sporttasche ist eine Dakine, die sind wenigstens recht günstig...


----------



## F-N-C (25. September 2010)

Ich weiß, L.O. und hab auch keine konkrete Empfehlung für 'ne Tasche, dafür aber was zum Ordnung halten in den riesen Sporttaschen:

http://www.eaglecreek.com/packing_solutions/packing_cubes/

Ich liebe die Dinger. Hat man 2-3 Stück von in der Tasche, den Krempel nach "Einsatzort" rein sortiert, ein Griff und man hat alles beisammen.

- Eine mit Protektoren/Brille/Handschuhe/Satteltasche...
- Eine mit dem Krempel den man unter der Dusche braucht/Handtuch/Kulturbeutel...
- Eine mit dem Krams für danach/Klamotten zum Umziehen...

Die Dinger nehmen einem übrigens auch dreckige Klamotten/Schuhe nicht übel, weil aus Kunstfaser/Palstik. Fangen nicht an zu müffeln, wenn ein nasses Handtuch/Trikot drin war und sind (Hand-)Waschbar.


----------



## Twinkie (25. September 2010)

@trek: in meinen rucksack passen meine schuhe und dann nich mehr sehr viel. was hastn du fürn volumen? oder ich hab zu große füße 

@4mate: danke! pn 

@rauschi: na dann pass mal auf. vielleicht kriegen wir ja hier n prima angebot. ich hab grad die zipp tasche entdeckt. allerdings sind 160 okken ein bissl viel.





@fnc: welcome . welchen cube denn genau? dein link ist ja genauso überdimensional wie meine bikewäscheberge


----------



## Veloce (25. September 2010)

Ich hab für Radveranstaltungen die Specialized Team  Bag Comp .


----------



## F-N-C (26. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> [...]@fnc: welcome . welchen cube denn genau? dein link ist ja genauso überdimensional wie meine bikewäscheberge



Hm? Link? Überdimensional? Funktionieren tut er aber, werden genau die Organisier-Taschen angezeigt die ich meine. Zumindest bei mir...
Oder ist die Auswahl zu groß? 

Hab selber drei von den ganz einfachen "Pack-It 2-Sided Cube".
Die sind wenigstens noch bezahlbar.
Passen prima aufrecht in 'ne stinknormale Sporttasche rein.
Nie wieder zwischen den Umzieh-Klamotten nach den Badelatschen wühlen...

Wobei, der "Mobile Locker" und der "Complete Organizer" Schauen echt super aus für überfüllte Umkleiden. Sind aber empfindlich teuer.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. September 2010)

bei  http://www.outdoortrends.de/taschen/hersteller/eagle-creek/ scheint es dass es die günstiger gibt als anderswo!
sogar um 50% billiger!!


----------



## Twinkie (26. September 2010)

aaaaarrrrgh.....*kaufrauschmodus an* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fnc: hast du nicht mal lust, ein foto von den taschen in der tasche zu machen?! wieviele passen denn da so rein?


----------



## F-N-C (27. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> [...]fnc: hast du nicht mal lust, ein foto von den taschen in der tasche zu machen?! wieviele passen denn da so rein?[/IMG]



Lust ja, grade da , nein.

Notlösung: Zumindest den einen den ich grade da habe mit Inhalt (Kulturbeutel vorne, dahinter Handtuch/Badelatschen) und zum Größenvergleich DIN-A4 Blatt.





Und nochmal aufrecht stehend:





Hab 'ne verhältnismäßig kleine Sporttasche von Völkl (die aus der Aral-Aktion von vor ein paar Jahren). Kein Bild parat, das einzig verwertbare ist'n Screenschot aus der Werbung von damals... 





Gehen locker zwei der Cubes nebeneinander stehend längs rein, drei nebeneinander wird bisschen eng in der Tasche. Dann ist aber noch genug Platz für Helm, Schuhe und Gedönse.
Alternativ drei liegend längs übereinander.



chayenne06 schrieb:


> bei  http://www.outdoortrends.de/taschen/hersteller/eagle-creek/ scheint es dass es die günstiger gibt als anderswo!
> sogar um 50% billiger!!


in Kombination mit:


Twinkie schrieb:


> *kaufrauschmodus an*



Tolle Arbeit Mädels, die Seite ist nicht erreichbar... 
Überlastet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (27. September 2010)

Jaa, DU bist mein Held des Tages!!! Vielen Dank.  
Wie ich sehe, benutzen wir das selbe Duschgel. 

Ich hab ja schon mal gesagt, dass wir hier tolle Inovationen (z.B. Beckstrinkflaschen) gerne unterstützen. Ich hoffe Herr Outdoortrend kann davon schön in den Winterurlaub fahren


----------



## Warnschild (27. September 2010)

Ich hab einfach verschiedenfarbige Plastiktüten in einer großen Sportasche. Die sind dann (im Kopf) überschrieben mit: "Duschzeug", "Radklamotten", "Klamotten für hinterher", "Dreckwäsche". Kosten nix, lassen sich problemlos austauschen.


----------



## Veloce (27. September 2010)

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=42036&menuItemId=7836&eid=5133

Nicht die günstigste aber mit einer guten Aufteilung .


----------



## fissenid (28. September 2010)

günstig, groß und optisch auch ok!!!!

http://www.polar-shop.info/de/incentive-artikel/tasche.html


----------



## schwarzes dawes (28. September 2010)

http://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/10207048/Products/Alpinestars-Large-Bag


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

@warnschild : ..twinkie hätte es sicher lieber ein bisschen mädchen - like ...kicher - nix mit verschiedenen plastiktüten - köstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

